
Shum or will the short audios replace text posts? - eye_dle
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.voicerproject.myvoicer&hl=ru&ah=F8sEjvSULBeWxbCavshZe8Ihz7Q
======
eye_dle
Hello, I'm co-founder of Shum, app to record and post 1-minute audio notes
(Twitter for audio) We have MVP available, but there are few users yet.

So, I want to talk about perspectives of audio sharing in future. Will it be
the most proliferated format to express thoughts and share news in your
opinion? Or will such format be short videos(Tik-tok) / smth more advanced
(like 3D models, short animations, whatever)?

I think audio notes will definitely step up. Reasons: 1) People in big cities
spend a lot of time to commute to work from home and back. And cities grow
faster than travel speed. The most convenient ways to interact with
information on the road - audio, as far as hands in public transport, bike,
car are usually occupied. I performed a review among technopark residents,
which showed that 8/10 people consume audio content on the road. 2) Voice
processing methods are close to advance. People tend to use audio messaging
more(from reviews) along with voice assistants. 3) Music streaming services,
of course. There is already popular and working business model of consuming
audio content on freemium base.

What do you think, what are the obstacles in the way for services which allow
to share short audios?

~~~
brudgers
Text is information dense but allows skimming. Audio (and video) are linear.
One minute is a short audio or video message. It's a very very very long text.
Good luck.

~~~
eye_dle
Thank you, think about possible introduction of speech -> text transcription
under each voice. It might not be perfect but useful for rapid communication.
On the contrary, majority of audio content could be conceived as a background.
Text or video require more attention.

